# Greg's Southside Raceway



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

FCR 4 Min Heats
1 Jon 227 Laps
2 Brian 210 Laps
3 Kerry 210 Laps
4 Greg G 209 Laps
5 Rick S 208 Laps 
6 Corky 203 Laps
7 Bruce 186 Laps
8 Andrew 182 Laps

Jon was in another zip code his car was hooked up on all the heats 47 on black great run Jon. Rick busted his guide flag twice in one night. Andrew had a tire coming lose 

FLEXI 4 Min Heats
1 Greg G 260 Laps
2 Kerry 253 Laps
3 Jon 253 Laps
4 Andrew 252 Laps
5 Bruce 233 Laps
6 Corky 233 Laps
7 Rick S 227 Laps
8 Brian 224 Laps

The Flexi's are fast Greg was hooked up on all the lanes Kerry, Jon and Andrew I think were all drafting each other Great Racing Night thanks Greg for hosting:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

good job guys. us other racers were in Danville sat me ,al, mike, ed, jeff, chris. :wave:


----------

